# Holz modell bausatz HMB kits - English Translations Needed



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I recently purchased two of the *Holz modell bausatz* HMB wood building kits for sale at eBay. 

Does anyone have the English translations for the instructions to the Kohlenlager 904 Coal Bunker kit and Zimmerstei-Werkstat 918 Lumber Mill kit?

Bryan


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan, 

If all else fails, copy a paragraph into one of the online translators and see if it makes sense!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I will not buy this kit, it is scratched....


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

The coal bunker kit went together easily without any instructions except the pictures. I expect that the wood mill kit will likewise assembly using only the pictures. I will try a German translator if needed.


----------



## Rail Bender (Jan 31, 2011)

*Bryan, 
if you still need an English translation of the instructions I could do this for you. 

Regards from Germany
Michael
*


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Bryan, here in UK I have most of these kits awaiting building for a friend. Michael, who IS German, and one of a number from Germany, as well as a good few of us here in Yoorup who speak other languages apart from our own, are always more than happy to help out. 

Incidentally, HMB do not usually provide English instructions, so you haven't actually lost anything from the boxes! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I am taking longer to figure out how to build the wood mill kit, and stalled at 80% complete. When I resume building it, I may need to check back with you for help here. 

Bryan


----------

